# READ ME: LEO forum rules



## shesulsa

Welcome to the Law Enforcement Forum.
This forum is designed to discuss LEO techniques, strategies, training, etc. However this forum is not to discuss the social political aspects of Law Enforcement nor is this forum in any way for bashing Law Enforcement!

MartialTalk's Law Enforcement Forum operates under the following simple rules and policies:
- All normal rules of behavior apply here.
- Law Enforcement Officers are welcome, however must comply with our simple "Law Enforcement Officer Policy"
- Use of derogatory terms such as "pig" are not welcome.
- Discussion of active investigations or cases in a trial state are not allowed. 
- Bashing of LEO's and LEO agencies is not acceptable.

Thank you.


----------

